# parrot fish and gold fish togetther



## Ashin Abbasi

i have seen goldfish and parrot fish together on youtube but shopkeeper told me that they can't be kept together what can i do now.


----------



## ShrimpDiver

Seperate tanks? Or take em back?


----------



## Ashin Abbasi

i have two goramis one blue and the other yellow.they sometimes chase each other mostly
away from each other the yellow gorami is fatter than blue i want to know is there is a problem to her or not i don't know if she is male or female.


----------



## jen13189

Ashin Abbasi said:


> i have seen goldfish and parrot fish together on youtube but shopkeeper told me that they can't be kept together what can i do now.


goldfish are somewhat cold water fish not tropical fish,if their in a tank thats more then so many degrees of temperature they get sick and die.parrot fish are tropical fish and require a heater.my suggesting is to either A get seperate tanks or B take the one you really don't want back.and keep one,or take both back and get other fish of the same tropical or cold water fish.

Also welcome to the site.


----------



## Rob72

welcome


----------



## Reefing Madness

*welcome w-smiles


----------



## tattooedkountrygirl

Welcome!


----------



## Kehy

Welcome.

As for your problem, I diagnose it as an issue of not doing research before hand. Also, don't believe what goes on on YouTube, some people really aren't the sharpest tool in the shed. Next time, use your brain, do research on both species first. 

As for your current problem, get 2 large tanks (a single goldfish requires at least 20 gallons each, 10 extra gallons for each extra fish, and double or triple the recommended filtration) and separate the fish. Or take one back. Or allow both to suffer as you try to make incompatible fish live together. Your call.


----------



## Summer

welcome to the site, I'm afraid no matter what in order to keep these two types of fish you are going to need two separeate tanks, or have to return one or the other.


----------



## Big Dog

*w2*w3


----------

